# 3DPrintBoardPro > General 3D Printing Marketplace >  BeeTheFirst 3D Printer

## mrpanda

Hi guys,

Know I'm new here but 3D printing isn't actually something I've utilised.

I have next to new, with original packaging and accessories only used for three prints BeeTheFirst printer. Please scroll down to bottom here for specs: https://beeverycreative.com/beethefirst-plus/

It's a stunning printer and the LED light makes it much easier to use, and looks cool. I purchased it with another one which I sold, because I preferred this one.

Unfortunately, I just haven't used it as I thought I would.

They retail high but I'm not expecting anywhere near that - invoice available paid £1250. I'm open to fair offers and someone who can give it a good home and appreciate it.

Would be posted Parceforce and PayPal goods and services. Can PM my eBay profile to show I'm a genuine guy and reply from there etc.

Kind regards,

----------

